# Aerial Flight over DUBAI/ April 9th, 2007



## cyborg81 (Nov 15, 2004)

what can i say,but thanx a million mate amazing job well done for your effort.the scale is simply breathtaking nothing seen on this scale before :eek2:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

robertaas said:


> Impressive photos, but have these people ever heard about global warming?
> 
> If the sea level just goes up 3-4 meters the palms and the world would no longer be usable.
> 
> Imaging investing the oil money in something that may not last as long as the oil. hno:


the palms are around 4 metres above sea level with even higher breakwaters, but aside, what will happen to other megacities in the world like SF? huh?

i doubt the palms would be the biggest topic if sea level rises more than 4m.

think first, then post.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ Exactly, if water rises by 4 meters The Palms and The World will be the places to be in Dubai, since most of the city is not at higher ground then them. Did I mention that if that happen some bigger and more important cities on Earth will be effected worse and so will be hundreds of millions of peoples.

So yes, think first, do some research and then post.


----------



## robert (Aug 13, 2005)

Amazing photos Dubaiflo. :applause:


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Is it just me or am I going KRAZY? :bash:hno: :nuts: hno: :bash:


----------



## south (Nov 26, 2005)

thanks, dubaiflo! the most amazing pics i've ever seen, from one of the most fascinating cities in the world. I love the desert sky and skyscrapers against that beautiful ocean. you're really lucky to be able to spend time there.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh man - Awesome pics mate.... it's certainly comming along nicely!!!


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

Trully impressive....... I still lose my breath right now..... I want to buy a house in Dubai someday, as soon as I become a millionaire...:eek2:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Bes overview of Dubai skyline I have seen so far! I got a feeling that a helicopter ride is a must when visiting Dubai!


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

*cool..*

I visited Dubai in 2004 and 2006.

Many tall buildings were under construction and some were already
completed but I saw few people on the street or in those buildings..
especially during the dayime.
I went to some huge shopping malls but selection was neither sophisticated nor impressive either..but the building itself was beautiful and impressive.

I noticed majority of buildings in dubai are residential, low-height ones, and only part of the city has tall buildings and hotels..
because only those tall buildings were focused on TV or magazines, I 
realized that those tall buildings are only part of Dubai.

One thing I was disappointed was poorly organized highway roads which needs a long distance for u-turn, and roads not designed for disabled or pedestrians etc. They looked beautiful, but was not functional.

And a friend of mine, who is a professional architect from Japan, said
when he visited Dubai he noticed some of the tall buildings in dubai are so poorly constructed that some of
them are some milimeters off from the vertical and might decline more in the future. I hope those buildings will be safe in case of earthquakes or heavy rain(sorry maybe those never happen in Dubai?)

So I hope it will be more efficient, functional and safe city in the future, rather than sticking to its superficial looks...

However, it seems that Dubai has developed quite a lot since my last visit,
so I would like to visit it someday after those island projects complete!
I'm interested in those artificial islands and under-water hotel and think they are great! 

After all, Dubai has a huge potential I think..


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-9192071046610184737&hl=en

video now on Google Video !


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome! Thanks so much for sharing! I loved!


----------



## Pablo (Sep 13, 2002)

I'm speecless....wow..it is so so so impressive.

well done..thanks for sharingkay:


----------



## Carretero (Sep 6, 2004)

Really stunning :master:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

that's really really incrediable!!!!!!


----------



## wuhan600 (Jul 10, 2007)

OMG!


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn, breathtaking!


----------



## Maltaboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Dubai Rocks !!!!!


----------



## -KwK345- (May 23, 2007)

great pics! Dubai looks awesome!


----------



## nachoIG (Nov 8, 2008)

Increible mi amigo, muy buenas fotos, gracias desde España!!!

Incredible my friend, very good photos, thanks from Spain!!!


----------

